# HR10-250 6.3 upgrade announced



## codespy

Hooray! Update is coming......

ENJOY!!!!!!!

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


----------



## bidger

Suhweet!


----------



## adam1115

"Just make sure your receiver is continuously connected to a land-based phone line and we'll do the rest!"

Ugh.... Guess I'll be driving it over to my sisters every few days...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hmmm... I don't know where I have heard this before..


----------



## RunnerFL

Woo hoo! I can hardly wait!


----------



## AnonomissX

If you have to wait a few weeks for a phone line...when it is rolled out to everyone, the next time a tivo connects to the tivo service, it will then do a download. Have a drink or two, and a movie recorded for everyone at the other place to enjoy while updating your box


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Wonder when I can pick up the upgrade with Network Capabilities from PTVUpgrades? Wonder if I can get HMO working! Then I could take the SD tuner out of the living room.


----------



## Hoxxx

codespy said:


> Hooray! Update is coming......
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006


nothing has happened to my IRD yet. :nono:


----------



## JLucPicard

Hoxxx said:


> nothing has happened to my IRD yet. :nono:


Imagine that. And it's been all of what - 24 hours since the announcement? I knew it wouldn't be long before the "hasn't happened to mine yet" posts, but I think you far exceeded my expectations.

I'd give it two weeks at least before I started counting down/worrying about it. They can't udate all of them all at once, so things will roll out as they roll out.

We've been patient this long, a couple more weeks won't kill us, will it?


----------



## Wolffpack

JLucPicard said:


> Imagine that. And it's been all of what - 24 hours since the announcement? I knew it wouldn't be long before the "hasn't happened to mine yet" posts, but I think you far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> I'd give it two weeks at least before I started counting down/worrying about it. They can't udate all of them all at once, so things will roll out as they roll out.
> 
> We've been patient this long, a couple more weeks won't kill us, will it?


Plus it's all coming down over a phone call. New OS over dial up can take a while to download.


----------



## Newshawk

No, Wolffpack, the phone call just authorizes the download-it's delivered over the satellite.


----------



## Chris Blount

This is indeed good news but I have to wonder. Since the HR10-250 still handles large amounts of data and is slightly underpowered, will the speedup be all that dramatic? 

I have to admit though, it will be nice having folders. I have been wanting those for a long time. My other family members use a standard DirecTivo upstairs and they love em.


----------



## newsposter

as long as the guide is as fast as the T60 i'll be happy...and if they can speed up the recording while on 2 HD channels.

and figure out a better way of turning on CC!!!!


----------



## TerpEE93

So please, maybe someone can 'splain somthing to me... As I write this, I'm backing up the HD in my HR10-250 so I can hack the box to support wireless networking. Will I get HMO in 6.3? Am I wasting my time?  Maybe I should wait until the 6.3 upgrade, and _then_ backup my HD?

Figures. One day after I buy a new HD and tear my DTivo apart, I see this announcement...

Terp


----------



## Blurayfan

6.3 could have HMO features but they would need to be enabled. Also any current hacks would be lost when the units upgrades. IMO it is best to wait for your unit to receive 6.3 before hacking the unit.


----------



## Wolffpack

Newshawk said:


> No, Wolffpack, the phone call just authorizes the download-it's delivered over the satellite.


I've seen mention of both. I always thought is was via SAT they others swear they got 6.2 via a phone call which some say lasted 60 minutes and other say lasted an hour. Ah well.


----------



## RunnerFL

Wolffpack said:


> I've seen mention of both. I always thought is was via SAT they others swear they got 6.2 via a phone call which some say lasted 60 minutes and other say lasted an hour. Ah well.


Every upgrade I've gotten on any of my DirecTiVos has been via phone.

3.1.5d --> 3.1.5e was about a 45 min phone call
3.1.5e --> 3.1.5f was about an hour long call

And getting 6.2 on my SD-DVR80 was about an hour phone call as well.


----------



## JLucPicard

Wolffpack said:


> ...which some say lasted 60 minutes and other say lasted an hour. Ah well.


!rolling I'm sorry, Wolffpack, but let's just say I was glad I wasn't drinking any milk when I read that!


----------



## Wolffpack

or Coke!!!


----------



## Jeremy W

My two Tivos have never been connected to a phone line, aside from the initial activation. They received the 6.2 software over the satellite, but it wasn't installed. I had to kick off the upgrade on both of them.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

It'd be nice if they'd download this to the R15's.  

I'd wish they'd go back to Tivo.


----------



## tfederov

Earl, I'd like to get out of my comfy chair waiting for dual tuners on the R15 and its HD brother long enough to get 6.3 running on my HD TiVos. Any idea when the push will begin?


----------



## sgt-spam

Jeremy W said:


> My two Tivos have never been connected to a phone line, aside from the initial activation. They received the 6.2 software over the satellite, but it wasn't installed. I had to kick off the upgrade on both of them.


I had a lot of fun with my HDVR2 but haven't touched the HR10-250... Is there a way I can tell if the SW has been downloaded without a console connected or pulling the drive?

I really don't want to hassle the neighbors for an hour or two while the HR10-250 updates if I can help it.


----------



## JLucPicard

Just check the software version indicated in the "System Information" screen under "Messages and Set Up".


----------



## Moorebid

Wolffpack said:


> &#8230;others swear they got 6.2 via a phone call which some say lasted 60 minutes and other say lasted an hour. Ah well.


Were their glasses half-full, or half-empty at the time?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

tfederov said:


> Earl, I'd like to get out of my comfy chair waiting for dual tuners on the R15 and its HD brother long enough to get 6.3 running on my HD TiVos. Any idea when the push will begin?


Not yet... Hopefully over the next few days I will get some more details.


----------



## CAL7

Can I get a pointer to the featrue additions? In particular, I wonder if the "deleted programs folder" is part of 6.3?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Deleted programs will most likely NOT be part of the 6.3 release.

As TiVo just finally introuduced that in their 7.3 release, which is a different code base then the 6.x series for the DTivos.

So, until I get the release notes to confirm.
I will say 90% chance that there is no Delete function that will be in the native GUI for HR10-250


----------



## Jeremy W

sgt-spam said:


> Is there a way I can tell if the SW has been downloaded without a console connected or pulling the drive?


It's been a long time since I did it, but I don't think there's any way to tell in the Tivo UI.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No, there is no way to tell if your unit actually downloaded it, but hasn't installed it... Unless you have a hacked unit.


----------



## MoInSTL

Uh oh, the post D* had up announcing 6.3 has changed...everything except below is gone.  

"You don't need to do a thing. Just make sure your receiver is continuously connected to a land-based phone line and we'll do the rest!"


----------



## Earl Bonovich

They are revamping the page...
It will return soon.

There is going to be an upgrade.


----------



## MoInSTL

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are revamping the page...
> It will return soon.
> 
> There is going to be an upgrade.


Thanks, that's a relief. :hurah:

Edit: Do we know when the update will start? Ballpark time frame?


----------



## jeffstra

codespy said:


> Hooray! Update is coming......
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!
> 
> How do you find these types of news items at DirecTv.com? Without using your link I can't find it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

MoInSTL said:


> Thanks, that's a relief. :hurah:
> 
> Edit: Do we know when the update will start? Ballpark time frame?


Closest I have been told.. "Soon"

No definitive time frame.


----------



## tfederov

Earl Bonovich said:


> Closest I have been told.. "Soon"
> 
> No definitive time frame.


I seem to remember reading somewhere where you gave 1000:1 odds that it would happen. I'm giving you two weeks! :eek2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yah... over at TCF:

I didn't put a timeline on it  (I am not that stupid)
I almost bumped it to 10,000:1 ....

Just a reminder: I am saying the release is coming, so you only get the 10k if it doesn't...


----------



## newsposter

jeffstra said:


> codespy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray! Update is coming......
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!
> 
> How do you find these types of news items at DirecTv.com? Without using your link I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm convinced they sit there all day and type out various phrases in hopes of a hit....heck it does work with some sites....like harris polls...after you are done your answers , they tell you the results of questions.....if you change the suffix of the site, you can get different answers to different polls.
Click to expand...


----------



## SFNSXguy

Sorry for the stupid question, but.... I've had my unit for over a year and its software version is 3.1 -- why hasn't it been upgraded? Always phone connected.

HS


----------



## Earl Bonovich

3.1?

Are you sure it is an HR10-250?
As they have only been available for about 2 years, and came with 3.5 out of the box


----------



## lbostons

Mine is also 3.1, just verified it too. I got it last year for Father's Day. I think that I really need to get the update to make it run a little quicker!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

3.1? I am confused...
I am nearly positive that 3.5 was the OEM installed version out of the box.

Yah... you should some good improvement when 6.3 comes down.


----------



## bwaldron

Earl Bonovich said:


> 3.1? I am confused...
> I am nearly positive that 3.5 was the OEM installed version out of the box.
> 
> Yah... you should some good improvement when 6.3 comes down.


3.1.5f is current...isn't it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yah... hence why I am confused... 
3.1.1 was the SD versions.

Thanks for clearing my head


----------



## SFNSXguy

Once again... my HR10-250 (from weaknees) is 14 months old and its software version is 3.1.5f

What gives?

HS


----------



## RunnerFL

SFNSXguy said:


> Once again... my HR10-250 (from weaknees) is 14 months old and its software version is 3.1.5f
> 
> What gives?
> 
> HS


3.1.5f is the newest version available so far. 6.3 has yet to be sent out.


----------



## SFNSXguy

RunnerFL said:


> 3.1.5f is the newest version available so far. 6.3 has yet to be sent out.


Thanks... thought I was the Lone Ranger:sure:

HS


----------



## muledoggie

See title. Also, what is HMO?

Jeff


----------



## Jeremy W

6.3 makes everything run faster, and adds folders. HMO stands for Home Media Option. This allows the Tivo to access photos and music off your home computer(s). Another aspect of HMO is MRV (Multi-Room Viewing). MRV allows you to transfer recorded shows between Tivos.


----------



## Wolffpack

HMO is weak, but sometimes when family is over it entertains.

MRV is critical to the happiness and serenity of our family unit.

Being able to add our HR10's to MRV would be great.

Of course, all of this isn't out of the box and I've got a 50/50 feeling MRV may not be obtainable with 6.3. But at the minimum speedier guide, more reliability and folders would well be worth the upgrade.


----------



## directvfreak

What is TCF?


----------



## directvfreak

I'm worried though, if the HR10-250 is already under powered, how is it going to run new software without being slow unless everything is a lot smaller and easier to work with?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

TCF: www.tivocommunity.com

(T)ivo (C)ommunity (F)orum

As for the HR10-250.
We said the same things about the Series 2 units, and their software updates made the units faster.

It has to do with the algorithms, data storage, ect in the software.


----------



## Wolffpack

directvfreak said:


> I'm worried though, if the HR10-250 is already under powered, how is it going to run new software without being slow unless everything is a lot smaller and easier to work with?


Why do you think the HR10 is underpowered? If that's because of the slowness of the guide and such that was an issue with all DTivo units running the 3.x software. Once the SD Tivos were upgraded to 6.2 speed was not a problem. Hopfully once 6.3 is available for the HR10, it too will see those software problems solved.


----------



## KingLoop

As a new TiVo user I notice the subtle differences between the 2 software versions.

Guys, you know how when you watching something buffered on the R10 and you press the rewind button and then the 30 second skip button it takes you to the beginning of the buffer, is it the software version that lets you do that, cause it doesn't work the same on my HR10.


----------



## uprevx

codespy said:


> Hooray! Update is coming......
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!


Where does it say anything about what model or update is coming?


----------



## RunnerFL

uprevx said:


> Where does it say anything about what model or update is coming?


It says/said "DirecTV HD DVR" and since the HR10-150 is the only one out, much less the only one that will have TiVo software, then it's safe to say that the upgrade is for the HR10-250.


----------



## mjones73

directvfreak said:


> I'm worried though, if the HR10-250 is already under powered, how is it going to run new software without being slow unless everything is a lot smaller and easier to work with?


The over all slow response in the current version of the software is caused by the disk access priority given to the streams being recorded, they get top priority over the software trying to access the database on the hard drive for stored guide info, season passes, scheduled recordings, etc. This is why the unit speeds up if you tune the tuners to sd channels which require less bandwidth or music channels which they don't record at all.

The new version changes the way the disk access priority is handled to speed up the access to the database which in turn will speed up the menu response times.


----------



## scottrleo1

What does 6.3 do for me?? How do I know if I have it??

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Scott..

1) You don't have it yet.. (no one does)
2) It will speed up the performance of your system, and will enable "folders" in your Now Playing.


----------



## KingLoop

Wow, am I on everyone's ignore list???  


Earl, you know how when you watching something buffered on the R10 and you press the rewind button and then the 30 second skip button it takes you to the beginning of the buffer, is it the software version that lets you do that, cause it doesn't work the same on my HR10.


----------



## tfederov

tfederov said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere where you gave 1000:1 odds that it would happen. I'm giving you two weeks! :eek2:


You have four days left, Earl. I won't take a check either!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

4 Days for what?

I never put a timeline on "when" it would be release... just that it would be released.


As for KingLoop...
I don't know, since I haven't seen the release notes or have the software version yet.


----------



## morgantown

KingLoop said:


> Wow, am I on everyone's ignore list???
> 
> Earl, you know how when you watching something buffered on the R10 and you press the rewind button and then the 30 second skip button it takes you to the beginning of the buffer, is it the software version that lets you do that, cause it doesn't work the same on my HR10.


IIRC, the 3.x software would allow you to jump to end and beginning while watching a recorded show only (i.e., something from the now playing list).

6.x lets you jump to the end and beginning in the buffer with live TV as well as recorded stuff.


----------



## tfederov

Earl Bonovich said:


> 4 Days for what?
> 
> I never put a timeline on "when" it would be release... just that it would be released.
> 
> As for KingLoop...
> I don't know, since I haven't seen the release notes or have the software version yet.


Yeah, I know... I was just looking for a little easy money for my daughter's college fund. It'll get here when it gets here. No rush.


----------



## gregftlaud

i really dont see what the big deal is over this upgrade. whoopti freaking doo folders.

by the time they get this software upgrade out seems like the new hd dvr will be out anyway


----------



## MarkJones

gregftlaud said:


> whoopti freaking doo folders


Well, if it's anything like the similar upgrade on the HDVR2 some time ago, the speeding up of menu operations will be a nice feature also.


----------



## keenan

MarkJones said:


> Well, if it's anything like the similar upgrade on the HDVR2 some time ago, the speeding up of menu operations will be a nice feature also.


Amen, I can't believe how freakin' slow this box is in that regard. Go to the fridge, bathroom break slow....


----------



## bidger

Do you have a S2 D-TiVo running 6.x as well as your HR10-250, Greg? If so, try setting up a recording from the guide on both units and time them. That alone will tell you it's more than just folders.


----------



## buzzdalf

As a guy who just switched from a S2 D-Tivo to the HR10-250 I can most definitely confirm this thing is slow. A lot slower than my old SD unit was. 
My wife really wants her folders back to so roll this thing out already!


----------



## 69RoadRunner

Will it speed up the Please Wait.... Please Wait.... every time I set up a recording?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It should


----------



## RunnerFL

69RoadRunner said:


> Will it speed up the Please Wait.... Please Wait.... every time I set up a recording?


If it's actually coming out...

I'm starting to doubt this myself now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Don't doubt your self.... you are correct.


----------



## RunnerFL

Well with them putting up the page and then taking the page back it's kinda looking like it's not going to happen. 

Especially when you read stuff on here saying others are now 2 upgrades ahead of you on the R15... 

What's D* thinking??


----------



## muledoggie

Jeremy W said:


> 6.3 makes everything run faster, and adds folders. HMO stands for Home Media Option. This allows the Tivo to access photos and music off your home computer(s). Another aspect of HMO is MRV (Multi-Room Viewing). MRV allows you to transfer recorded shows between Tivos.


So, the ethernet port would work? And I could view recorded programs on the tivo on pcs on the network?

How do I force this update? I still don't have it even though I have a phone line hooked up.

Thanks for the responses ,

Jeff


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The update isn't available yet...

And to enable those features that you listed, you will have to HACK the box after the update comes to the unit.


----------



## pappys

Wolffpack said:


> HMO is weak, but sometimes when family is over it entertains.
> 
> MRV is critical to the happiness and serenity of our family unit.
> 
> Being able to add our HR10's to MRV would be great.
> 
> Of course, all of this isn't out of the box and I've got a 50/50 feeling MRV may not be obtainable with 6.3. But at the minimum speedier guide, more reliability and folders would well be worth the upgrade.


So is 6.3 going to enable the USB ports or not? I want the 6.3 for the faster guides, menus, folders, but USB would be cool...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No... at least not natively.

You would probably ultimately have to hack the box to get the USB functionality.


----------



## Capmeister

I'll be thrilled just to have faster menus and the folders. Let's hope we see this soon. I'm far more excited about this than the HR20


----------



## heathramos

Capmeister said:


> I'll be thrilled just to have faster menus and the folders. Let's hope we see this soon. I'm far more excited about this than the HR20


it will be interesting to see what comes first, the upgrade for the hr10-250 or the hr20 getting pushed out to all.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It will proable be the HR10-250 update.

Given that I am expecting that to be released before the LA rollout of the HR20


----------



## Capmeister

Earl, any idea if the roll out will be gradual, or wide--are they going to do a test city or something with the 6.3ish upgrade, or just start going by zipcode?

You probably don't know any of that.


----------



## Hoxxx

Capmeister said:


> Earl, any idea if the roll out will be gradual, or wide--are they going to do a test city or something with the 6.3ish upgrade, or just start going by zipcode?
> 
> You probably don't know any of that.


With the anouncment of the new HR20-250 comming soon I am way more interested in the upgrade than worring about this slow ass box.


----------



## n8dagr8

What the crap?!?! Is this upgrade coming or not? Man....it's like waiting to open presents on christmas....well, maybe more like waiting for the batteries for the toy.


----------



## Wolffpack

Chill everyone. Jeez! If/When we get it we get it. Nothing to get upset about!

Each of us will wake up some AM, turn on our HR10 and get some message about an upgrade. 

Hey, that's better than what R15 users get.....which is NOTHING. On the R15 you wake up and think, what ta FFFFF did this thing do last night? You reset, go into the menu and settings and figure out you were delivered the greatest and latest R15 software.


----------



## tase2

Hoxxx said:


> With the anouncment of the new HR20-250 comming soon I am way more interested in the upgrade than worring about this slow ass box.


It matters to those of us who will not be upgrading to the HR20. If they won't give me NESN-HD than I will just use it for OTA and all HD that is still MPEG-2.


----------



## newsposter

it also matters to those that like and will stay with tivo (and only buying a new box when there's enough worthy content for it. )

If you dont like the tivo interface, then i can see why you'd want a new faster box. But even if this box stayed the same, I'd much prefer the 'slow reliability and known bugs' to being first on the block dealing with totally new technology.


----------



## heathramos

I am looking forward to the upgrade moreso now that I installed the cm4228 in my attic last weekend.

All channels come in now, with the lowest signal strength being in the low 80's (a couple are in the low 90's). I am happy with that.

I was anxious to get the HR20 to get the locals but with the new antenna, the upgrade coming and the fact that I might not be able to see the RSN in HD, I might wait awhile.


----------



## pappys

Whatever comes out first, I will have it. The HR20 or this upgrade. As long as something comes out soon, so they can live up to what they announce or say they will do.


----------



## JJ44

I am new to this site. I have noticed that the 6.3 upgrade is coming soon. My question is I looked up my software version on my HR10-250 and it said it was 3.1.5f.
Should this not be up to 6.2? If so, how do I upgrade to the newest version? Any help would be great. Thank you.


----------



## thumperr

Welcome to JJ44.

you have the latest version that is available. D* is going from 3.1.5f to 6.3. the 6.3 version has been announced, but no 'live' date has been given.


----------



## Wolffpack

Version 6.1 came on the R10, the Tivo 2.5 series. Version 6.2 was released on the Tivo 2.0 Series DTV units. 6.3 is expected to only be for the Tivo 2.0 Series HD DVR.

Version numbers do not progress on the Tivo units as they do in the new technology DTV DVRs. We already see that on the R15. The -500 units are are 10C8 and the -300 units are on 1047. The HR20 I'm sure will have it's own version.


----------



## Que

heathramos said:


> it will be interesting to see what comes first, the upgrade for the hr10-250 or the hr20 getting pushed out to all.


Any update of these two?


----------



## mjones73

The new DVR is being release in LA first some time this month, no update on the 6.3 upgrade...


----------



## rolande

I have a HR10-250 still on 3.1.5f or is it 3.5.1f I want to hack it to enable network
connectivity. Should I wait for 6.3? or should i hack it now and hack it again once (if ever) 6.3 rolls out?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I would wait for 6.3


----------



## rolande

Thanks, Has anyone gotten the 6.3 upgrade yet?


----------



## newsposter

I have and it works great. 









Oh did you mean for HDtivo, thought you were talking about the update to my checkbook balancing program 

yes this thread needs lame humor. There's no doubt when this does come out there will be no less than 3 threads per internet board.


----------



## Gottria

Earl Bonovich said:


> And to enable those features that you listed, you will have to HACK the box after the update comes to the unit.


And a big question is will the zipper work on an HD box?


----------



## bobnielsen

Gottria said:


> And a big question is will the zipper work on an HD box?


According to a post I saw on alt.dbs.directv, it does.


----------



## Wolffpack

Gottria said:


> And a big question is will the zipper work on an HD box?


You know, The Zipper is simply an easy way of applying a set of software enhancements to Series 2 Tivo units. I just walks you through that process. It is a great tool as many folks that may be less technical can still take advantage of these enhancements. But all of the tools included in The Zipper (same tools I have listed in my SIG) can be applied individually by anyone had a basic understanding of PCs.

Now, to answer your question, The Zipper will not work as soon as 6.3 is released as The Zipper relies on some other very talented folks over on DDB to work through the release. HMO and MRV may not be there anymore. Other "enhancements" are enabled by changing values in the application which always change between versions. Those values and locations need to be researched before they can be implemented. I would guess The Zipper for 6.3 could be available 2-3 months after 6.3 is available. That's just a guess. The authors of The Zipper would probably have a better estimate than I, but in the end, their product depends on the work of others.


----------



## badmonkey

rolande said:


> I have a HR10-250 still on 3.1.5f or is it 3.5.1f I want to hack it to enable network
> connectivity. Should I wait for 6.3? or should i hack it now and hack it again once (if ever) 6.3 rolls out?


Then:



Earl Bonovich said:


> I would wait for 6.3


Earl,

I know the likely reason for the suggestion to wait is simply to have rolande avoid hacking twice. However, I can't help but hope that maybe there is something more behind your suggestion. Any chance this is your subtle way of hinting at something more than folders and speed coming in 6.3?

I'm sure it's just wishful thinking...

Thanks for your continued info!

Kerry


----------



## Capmeister

I think it's Earl's way of saying the update is close at hand.


----------



## newsposter

wonder if all the naysayers will buy him a can of soda if he's right?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I owe one of the naysayers a few cans myself... but I should win them back with regards to the HR20...

AS for why I said wait for the 6.3....

6.3 brings a lot of advantages to it... one being that it is possible that some of the latest 6.2 "mods" may work directly on it... and it will be a LOT easier to achieve what you want.

Plus also waiting for the 6.3 will mean you don't have to Clear and Delete your drive (modified 3f version)... or wait till someone developes the slices for it...


----------



## Capmeister

Earl, anything new on the release? Not asking for a date, but any concerns it could be pushed back again?

I hate the way you're doubted (by some) over at TivoCommunity. Those people need a grip.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Not a big deal... It is only a few..
And I get so many PM's from others... with positive stuff....

Anyway... Last discussions (two days ago), still have it for late August... Maybe possible early September... they are still do some regression testing on the version they want to push out.

They most definently are releasing it... and that "soon" window is getting very small..


----------



## Capmeister

Good to hear, and I applaud all the testing. Testing should be for their internal QA, not for me who doesn't want to miss a show because of a buggy release.


----------



## advancian

How can I upgrade from 3.1 to 6.2 for now my husband swapped out the drive and want the current software version.


----------



## Jeremy W

3.1 is the most current version available for the HR10-250. When the 6.3 upgrade is available, you will automatically receive it.


----------



## Capmeister

Jeremy W said:


> 3.1 is the most current version available for the HR10-250. When the 6.3 upgrade is available, you will automatically receive it.


If you have a phoneline attached.


----------



## Iaen23

Didn't know you could swap husbands here!


----------



## Wolffpack

Anyone know if this comes on the DVR Showcase or Tivo Service Data downloads. For some reason I have 3 different DVR Showcase download scheduled for early tomorrow morning. I don't remember seeing three of them in the TDL before.


----------



## solomita

Earl Bonovich said:


> They most definently are releasing it... and that "soon" window is getting very small..


What I'm having a hard time understanding is the political side of it: *why* are they providing the upgrade? They're spending a fair bit of money on porting and testing the software, when TiVo has no great love left for DirecTV, and DirecTV is getting ready to move all its customers off of the TiVo and doesn't want to give the TiVo owners any incentive to stay with their TiVos instead of upgrading.

If there aren't going to be a lot of bugs, I'm grateful for the upgrade. I just don't understand it.


----------



## JLucPicard

The upgrade should be enhancing the performance of the units that will still be quite functional for years to come, which is not only good for the cutomers who have the HR10-250s, but they have been screaming for these enhancements for a while now. Good for business to keep a chunk of customers relatively happy (I say relatively because man, have you seen the tone of the posts on here lately??? ).

Also, if you have a contractual relationship with TiVo, as D* does, get your money's worth out of it.

I may pick up an HR20 to replace the one HR10 that I have that is leased, but I sure as Sam Hill am not going to dump my other two HR10s. Aside from not being able to receive some MPEG4 nationals that may be added in the next year or two, my OTA does my locals great and there's no reason for me not to keep using these.


----------



## jediphish

I've noticed that my guide data goes only though this Friday. That's about 9 days short of what it should be. I've always had 14 days of data. Hmmm. This could be one of 3 things. Either I'm not getting any updates from D*; D* is planning on rolling out 6.3; or somehow D* decided not to send me any more guide data until I move to my new house, which just happens to be Friday (that's when the new install is scheduled).

Does anyone else have guide data only through Friday? Do you think this could be related to 6.3?


----------



## newsposter

does it all just chop off at midnight? weird

i dont think dtv is that sophisticated to truncate your data at friday. I dont see the point of it even if they did. 

did a reboot clear it up? There's just no benefit to them to do this.


----------



## jediphish

newsposter said:


> does it all just chop off at midnight? weird
> 
> i dont think dtv is that sophisticated to truncate your data at friday. I dont see the point of it even if they did.
> 
> did a reboot clear it up? There's just no benefit to them to do this.


Haven't done a reboot. Just noticed it last night and I gave it 'til this morning to see if it changed. Will try a reboot this evening to see if that has any effect.


----------



## MadeByMe

I just purchaced an HR10-250 and yesterday I sent a message to DTV asking when the new firmware was coming (since technical support told me it was already released... "Just plug it in to a phoneline, and we'll do the rest", ya right!). This is what they sent me...

_I Thanks for asking about the 6.2 software upgrade to your HR10-250. Any proposed enhancements to current equipment is subject to change until a formal announcement is made, so I don't have any information that I can share with you right now. I have, however, forwarded your email on to our management so that they can have a record of your request.

As you might imagine, high-definition channels are some of the most expensive ones for us to carry, both in terms of what we pay the networks to distribute their programming and the technology we use to deliver them. As a result, the price per channel in this package is higher than most of our other packages.

However, we have listened to what our customers are saying and beginning March 1, we've reduced the price of our HD Package to $9.99/month. In addition, we're in constant discussions with program providers to continue adding new channels and programming. In fact, we added TNT HD on February 17 and ESPN 2 HD last Fall.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Rhodora
DIRECTV Customer Service_

I am sure they are working on any issues they have and I imagine the biggest being that the upgrade wipes settings and recorded programming. They are probably trying to avoid a slew of complaints. Anyone heard anything else on this?


----------



## tase2

Now that the HR-20 is out and about, is there any new scuttlebut about 6.3?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

As far as I know... it is still on track for the end of August.

I will ask for an update next week.


----------



## sanderv

MadeByMe said:


> I just purchaced an HR10-250 and yesterday I sent a message to DTV asking when the new firmware was coming (since technical support told me it was already released... "Just plug it in to a phoneline, and we'll do the rest", ya right!). This is what they sent me...
> 
> _I Thanks for asking about the 6.2 software upgrade to your HR10-250. Any proposed enhancements to current equipment is subject to change until a formal announcement is made, so I don't have any information that I can share with you right now. I have, however, forwarded your email on to our management so that they can have a record of your request.
> 
> As you might imagine, high-definition channels are some of the most expensive ones for us to carry, both in terms of what we pay the networks to distribute their programming and the technology we use to deliver them. As a result, the price per channel in this package is higher than most of our other packages.
> 
> However, we have listened to what our customers are saying and beginning March 1, we've reduced the price of our HD Package to $9.99/month. In addition, we're in constant discussions with program providers to continue adding new channels and programming. In fact, we added TNT HD on February 17 and ESPN 2 HD last Fall.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Rhodora
> DIRECTV Customer Service_
> 
> I am sure they are working on any issues they have and I imagine the biggest being that the upgrade wipes settings and recorded programming. They are probably trying to avoid a slew of complaints. Anyone heard anything else on this?


"we've reduced the price of our HD Package to $9.99/month"
I have subscribed to the Hidef package on Directv since July of 2003 and the cost has always been $9.99 a month !!

Who do they think they are fooling with statements like that?


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

The HD package price was $9.99, then went up to $10.99, then on 3/1/2006, the price went down back to $9.99.


----------



## newsposter

Earl Bonovich said:


> As far as I know... it is still on track for the end of August.
> 
> I will ask for an update next week.


hmmm..next week = 8/25...pretty darn close to the end of august..sounds like a good time to ask


----------



## tase2

Over on www.tivocommunity.com someone siad they spoke with a tier 2 csr who in turn talked to a supervisor who gave the date of September 9, 2006 for the 6.3release.

We must take that news with a grain of salt, but it is the first time I have ever heard or read of a mention of a specific date.


----------



## Capmeister

tase2 said:


> Over on www.tivocommunity.com someone siad they spoke with a tier 2 csr who in turn talked to a supervisor who gave the date of September 9, 2006 for the 6.3release.
> 
> We must take that news with a grain of salt, but it is the first time I have ever heard or read of a mention of a specific date.


I tend to think Earl will get better info than a CSR, just because CSRs are notorious for getting bad info.


----------



## tase2

Capmeister said:


> I tend to think Earl will get better info than a CSR, just because CSRs are notorious for getting bad info.


Absolutely!

I was just throwing it out there.

My view is we will see it when we see it.


----------



## cybervet

Everything has gone quiet in here ...

Any new info? I assume no one has gotten the upgrade yet.

Also ... does anyone know if the upgrade will wipe the hard drive of stored shows?

Thanks ...


----------



## Jeremy W

Someone will post here the second they get the update, so you will definitely know when it starts rolling out.

The update will not wipe the hard drive. Could you imagine the backlash if it did?


----------



## 69RoadRunner

Well, today is the last day of August, and no update yet.


----------



## Capmeister

I'm kinda disappointed, but I'd more like clarification that it WILL come out, and while I trust Earl, telling him it is coming out is something they can more easily renege on than telling customers, should they decide not to.


----------



## 69RoadRunner

Oh, I'm not blaming Earl, just expressing disappointment.


----------



## twaller

There is a posting at TCF that info from a CSR (for what that's worth) said that the updtade was definately not coming, and that they had no plans to update the HR10-250 since they had the HR20 rolled out. Hmmm, makes you wonder. Now, I realize that the average D* CSR is the last to know anything.


----------



## RunnerFL

Why don't we all just assume it's not coming and then when/if it does we'll be pleasantly surprised?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

twaller said:


> There is a posting at TCF that info from a CSR (for what that's worth) said that the updtade was definately not coming, and that they had no plans to update the HR10-250 since they had the HR20 rolled out. Hmmm, makes you wonder. Now, I realize that the average D* CSR is the last to know anything.


I can say with all certain, the 6.x update is comming for the HR10-250.


----------



## Reggie3

69RoadRunner said:


> Well, today is the last day of August, and no update yet.


If I remember the postings on this - it was stated the update would be around the second week of september.

Anyway are'nt they doing updates to the R15 right now?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

There doing updates to all their current receivers right now.

D10
D11
H20
R15
HR20
HR10-250


----------



## newsposter

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can say with all certain, the 6.x update is comming for the HR10-250.


Super solidifying the quote for posterity. thank you!

Too late for me to C/D to do list now that season has started.


----------



## tase2

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can say with all certain, the 6.x update is comming for the HR10-250.


Aaaahhh-The feeling of relief:hurah:


----------



## codespy

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can say with all certain, the 6.x update is comming for the HR10-250.


Thanks Earl, and......

Strike 1 'm' off 'comming', just like striking the 'h' off 'where' in previous posts...

That's today's language lesson......


----------



## JLucPicard

codespy said:


> Thanks Earl, and......
> 
> Strike 1 'm' off 'comming', just like striking the 'h' off 'where' in previous posts...
> 
> That's today's language lesson......


and add a "ty" to "certain".


----------



## Earl Bonovich

As you'all get used to my postings... you will see I have some very common, and repeated word mis-spellings 

But so long as you know what I mean...


----------



## JerseyBoy

Earl Bonovich said:


> There doing updates to all their current receivers right now.
> 
> D10
> D11
> H20
> R15
> HR20
> HR10-250


When you say they are doing updates do you mean that they are developing updates or that they have started deploying the update? I am waiting for the updated to the HR10-250. I have owned it for over a year and a half and I cuss it and TiVo out everytime I use it. I guess I got spoiled by the several years of using ReplayTV.


----------



## gbwtfo

I may as well chime in.. When I was at the store buying my HDTV last week they tried to sell me on the $399/HD10-250 deal (no antannae!), but I declined and got them to put on the sales trip I could get it later (with a $300 discount). Problem was, I looked at their demo and it was running system version 3.1.whatever, and it was slooooow. I have been using a Samsung Tvo Series 2 (400GB) with version 6 for quite some time now and just about cried when I realized I might have to revert to that old crappy 3.1 software. I eventually wrangled a great deal from DTV (free HD-250 + other stuff), and the install is next week. Hopefully, if they bring in an HD-250 it will be already upgraded. Then again, I'm hoping for an HD20-700 (as there seemed to be some confusion as to what they'd bring out)! I'll post again if I get the new box


----------



## SockMonkey

gbwtfo said:


> Hopefully, if they bring in an HD-250 it will be already upgraded.


Don't get your hopes up. I just got the HR10-250 last week and it's 3.1. It's not too bad at first, but once you start loading up your season passes... get ready to wait. And I miss my folders.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

JerseyBoy said:


> When you say they are doing updates do you mean that they are developing updates or that they have started deploying the update? I am waiting for the updated to the HR10-250. I have owned it for over a year and a half and I cuss it and TiVo out everytime I use it. I guess I got spoiled by the several years of using ReplayTV.


They are working on software updates, testing them, and preparing them for deployment.


----------



## thebarge

gbwtfo said:


> I eventually wrangled a great deal from DTV (free HD-250 + other stuff), and the install is next week.


I must be the only one who can't manage to get an HR10-250 for free  I had *SO* many problems with the installer who was supposed to bring out the receiver. Missed appointments, horrible customer service (installation support sucks). I complained and complained (with valid reason, ugh, 4 calls and talked to 10 different csr's), and all they could manage to do was give me $153 off ($20 for pain and suffering, and 1/3 of the receiver price at $133). And of course I didn't think it would really have 3.1 on it until it was already installed and I noticed how hellishly slow the guide was and checked the version number.

So I've had it for about 4-5 days now, love the HD and PQ, hate the slowness and no folders. Come oooooooonnnnn 6.x update. I have no idea how some of you folks could live with having this thing at 3.1 for 1.5 years+. You must have been insanely p*ssed when you found out they were updating their non-HD receivers to 6.x.


----------



## Budget_HT

The trade-off between the slow HR10-250 and the faster alternatives is simple.

The HR10-250 will always record what you want, using the flexibility of Season Passes and/or Wish Lists. The setup time for these can be very slow, especially if there are 2 HD programs tuned in on the 2 tuners.

The competition products, IMHO, are very lacking in ease of use and reliability.

For us the choice is simple--slow, easy and reliable beats fast, difficult and unreliable.

YMMV!

I will see the 6.x upgrade as a bonus when it comes.

Oh, one final factor: Don't try to take a DirecTiVo (SD or HD) away from my wife unless you can live without one or both of your hands. This just underscores the reasons listed above.


----------



## thebarge

Budget_HT said:


> Oh, one final factor: Don't try to take a DirecTiVo (SD or HD) away from my wife unless you can live without one or both of your hands. This just underscores the reasons listed above.


Yep, that's another reason why I wont be upgrading to the HR20. My wife finds Tivo easy to use and she understands it perfectly. I'll catch hell if I swap it out for something else and she has to relearn everything again


----------



## Sknzfan

thebarge said:


> Yep, that's another reason why I wont be upgrading to the HR20. My wife finds Tivo easy to use and she understands it perfectly. I'll catch hell if I swap it out for something else and she has to relearn everything again


BINGO !!! We have a winner.....Even MY Whiff the one that thinks Technology is a waste Loves TIVO !

She wouldn't talk to me for a quite a while if the HR10 left.....
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that may not be such a BAD thing huh ? :grin:

:nono:


----------



## Wolffpack

thebarge said:


> Yep, that's another reason why I wont be upgrading to the HR20. My wife finds Tivo easy to use and she understands it perfectly. I'll catch hell if I swap it out for something else and she has to relearn everything again


I do think that highlights one of the faults regarding DTVs UI decision. They wanted to adopt a consistent UI across their receivers. Problem in my house is that I haven't had a non-DVR receiver since the old Samsung SIR-S70, years ago. All we've had are Tivos. So for us the R15 and HR20 are a very unfamiliar UI.


----------



## thebarge

Wolffpack said:


> I do think that highlights one of the faults regarding DTVs UI decision. They wanted to adopt a consistent UI across their receivers. Problem in my house is that I haven't had a non-DVR receiver since the old Samsung SIR-S70, years ago. All we've had are Tivos. So for us the R15 and HR20 are a very unfamiliar UI.


We have non-DVR receivers, but each one of those is hooked up to a Tivo using the IR emitter. We have an oooold Series 1 in the bedroom (unhacked using all original hardware), a Series 2 in the "front room" (records thomas and junk for my son), a SD RCA hacked DirecTivo currently not doing anything, and a new HR10-250 on the family room TV. The HR10 replaced the RCA and I just havent had time to put it back into service.

I think I would be fine moving to the HR20 (assuming they add dual buffers), but my wife will definitely not want the non-Tivo interface. Funny thing is, when I first bought the Series 1 back in January 2000 her attitude was "oh great, something else I have to figure out how to use" (I like technology). Now, she admits, she couldn't live without it and it took her no time to figure out how to use it.


----------



## litzdog911

thebarge said:


> ....
> 
> I think I would be fine moving to the HR20 (assuming they add dual buffers), but my wife will definitely not want the non-Tivo interface. Funny thing is, when I first bought the Series 1 back in January 2000 her attitude was "oh great, something else I have to figure out how to use" (I like technology). Now, she admits, she couldn't live without it and it took her no time to figure out how to use it.


I thought the user interface change would be a bigger issue than it's turned out to be. I now have both an HR10-250 Tivo-based DVR and the new HR20 DVR side-by-side connected to the same TV. The wife and kids have actually said that they prefer the HR20 user interface to Tivo's, especially the fact that the HR20 keeps displaying the Live TV or recording that you're watching while you surf around in the menus (unlike Tivo where you're either in menus or watching TV, not both). We haven't played around with the HR20's interactive features, but I see potential there (the local Weather information is nice).


----------



## SockMonkey

SockMonkey said:


> Don't get your hopes up. I just got the HR10-250 last week and it's 3.1. It's not too bad at first, but once you start loading up your season passes... get ready to wait. And I miss my folders.


Yep, quoting myself. Only because tonight I got an email from DirecTV that may reverse what I said above. Their email states that the HR20 is available through BestBuy.com. I checked and, sure enough, it is. There's nothing on the site stopping me from purchasing it through them for $399 (like my geographical location). Anyway, perhaps you will get an HR20 if you just signed up?

BB Link --> tinyurl.com/novzb

I still hope for my 6.3 upgrade, but I'm also having some major OTA local issues (signal breakup) that is really annoying me and, more importantly, my wife. :nono2:


----------



## 911medic

Earl, is there any way you could "suggest" to the development team to enable the caller ID feature? It should be easy to do (I think), based on the software "hack" that can be done to enable it.

It's not a big deal, obviously, but it wouldn't seem to be a big deal to enable it, either.


----------



## litzdog911

911medic said:


> Earl, is there any way you could "suggest" to the development team to enable the caller ID feature? It should be easy to do (I think), based on the software "hack" that can be done to enable it.
> 
> It's not a big deal, obviously, but it wouldn't seem to be a big deal to enable it, either.


On the HR10-250 DVR??? Never gonna happen.


----------



## thebarge

litzdog911 said:


> On the HR10-250 DVR??? Never gonna happen.


Why not? There are already hacks out there to turn on the caller ID feature, so the ability is there. D* just didn't turn it on for some reason.


----------



## Jeremy W

thebarge said:


> Why not? There are already hacks out there to turn on the caller ID feature, so the ability is there. D* just didn't turn it on for some reason.


It has nothing to do with DirecTV. Tivo has never supported caller ID in their software.


----------



## nytevizion

I was wondering about this update. When it does happen, will this be a permanent upgrade to the receiver? Or is the software stored on the hard drive?

If I upgrade the hard drive at a later date, will I lose this update? If so, how do I copy the information 1:1 to a new hard drive?


----------



## Jeremy W

Everything is stored on the hard drive. Don't worry about it right now. If you decide to upgrade it in the future, the process for upgrading will ensure that the OS, including updates, gets transferred over.


----------



## 911medic

Jeremy W said:


> It has nothing to do with DirecTV. Tivo has never supported caller ID in their software.


How can people be hacking it to work then? Not trying to be a PITA, but I don't understand how end-users can enable it and D*/Tivo cannot. It seems strange that they wouldn't want to offer this functionality.


----------



## Jeremy W

911medic said:


> How can people be hacking it to work then?


Because the hardware supports it...


911medic said:


> I don't understand how end-users can enable it and D*/Tivo cannot. It seems strange that they wouldn't want to offer this functionality.


It's not that DirecTV and Tivo *can't* do it. It's just that, for whatever reason, they won't. And like I said, Tivo has never offered it as a feature on any of their receivers.


----------



## Wolffpack

911medic said:


> How can people be hacking it to work then? Not trying to be a PITA, but I don't understand how end-users can enable it and D*/Tivo cannot. It seems strange that they wouldn't want to offer this functionality.


Tivo runs Linux. NCID runs on Linux. Check out http://ncid.sourceforge.net/.


----------



## 911medic

I see. So it's not a part of the software package, but the "hack" is an add-on software program that runs on the same OS. Thanks for clarifying for me; I'm new to Tivo and how it runs.


----------



## Wolffpack

911medic said:


> I see. So it's not a part of the software package, but the "hack" is an add-on software program that runs on the same OS. Thanks for clarifying for me; I'm new to Tivo and how it runs.


Yes, it's an addon that requires the unit to be hacked to allow addons. It's one of those areas I would really like to see a DVR manufacturer embrace. Allow independent/Open Source parties the ability to develop addons that don't interfere in any way with DRM or card security. Provide and publish an API for calls to the OS, even a SDK. Why not? Sure DTV defines the features of it's DVR based on it's 18th century method of market survey. DTV releases that unit....sometimes referred to the R15.

There are many features that individuals would like to have but if the mothership doesn't provide it, we don't get it. With some type of a Third Party Addon program it would open tons of opportunities. One little addon I love on the Tivos is "endpadplus". This little addon doesn't do anything with signal theft or DRM. All it does is look at your TDL and pads each show set to record with a user defined number of minutes as long as that pading doesn't interfere with any other scheduled program. As the Guinness guys say "brilliant!!".

Can you imagine the number of addons that could be developed is DTV provided a mechanism to add these addons and if DTV required all addons be open source which could not be charged for? A DVR with this capability would truly be next generation.

Can you imagine the number of customers that would be switching for E* or cable DVRs when they could see hundreds of addons available for free on the web? All supported by DTVs open source addon program?

I know, I'm dreaming.


----------



## Jeremy W

I really like your idea Wolffpack. DirecTV could setup a website where they would host "certified" add-ons, to make it easy for even non-technical people to enhance their unit. This would also help to get rid of malicious add-ons.


----------



## Wolffpack

Could, would, should.  At this point I'd like to see DTV put something like this into their long range stratigic plan. Short range, fix my freken FR/Repeat problems. :grin:


----------



## 911medic

Wolffpack said:


> Yes, it's an addon that requires the unit to be hacked to allow addons. It's one of those areas I would really like to see a DVR manufacturer embrace. Allow independent/Open Source parties the ability to develop addons that don't interfere in any way with DRM or card security. Provide and publish an API for calls to the OS, even a SDK. Why not? Sure DTV defines the features of it's DVR based on it's 18th century method of market survey. DTV releases that unit....sometimes referred to the R15.
> 
> There are many features that individuals would like to have but if the mothership doesn't provide it, we don't get it. With some type of a Third Party Addon program it would open tons of opportunities. One little addon I love on the Tivos is "endpadplus". This little addon doesn't do anything with signal theft or DRM. All it does is look at your TDL and pads each show set to record with a user defined number of minutes as long as that pading doesn't interfere with any other scheduled program. As the Guinness guys say "brilliant!!".
> 
> Can you imagine the number of addons that could be developed is DTV provided a mechanism to add these addons and if DTV required all addons be open source which could not be charged for? A DVR with this capability would truly be next generation.
> 
> Can you imagine the number of customers that would be switching for E* or cable DVRs when they could see hundreds of addons available for free on the web? All supported by DTVs open source addon program?
> 
> I know, I'm dreaming.


Great idea! And there's obviously an active enough user community to support development of such addons. Just look at the success many PC games have in allowing development of mods and addons. Doesn't screw with the original game or code; just allows new/different features, etc. The proof of success is there, if D* (or anyone else) would just look.


----------



## codespy

Why is this thread under DirecTV Non-DVR HD Support Q & A and not under DirecTV DVR Tivo support, or am I missing something?

It was hard to find since the re-organization.


----------



## 911medic

I think some of the threads got misplaced.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl had a lot to do with the reorg. He'll probably be catching up on missed threads for quite some time.


----------



## codespy

Thanks guys, and good job in keeping things current and up to date as you do.

We should let Earl take a day off one of these days too.


----------



## AstroDad

the page is back


----------



## codespy

Yes it is. 

<crossing fingers>


----------



## Marino13

When I turned on one of my three HR10-250's last night I got a message from DirecTV stating that the unit will be upograded to software version 6.3 shortly and to make sure the phone line is hooked up. Yesss!! It is finally here. Funny though, I also watched the one in my bedroom before I went to bed and it did not have the message.


----------



## litzdog911

Marino13 said:


> When I turned on one of my three HR10-250's last night I got a message from DirecTV stating that the unit will be upograded to software version 6.3 shortly and to make sure the phone line is hooked up. Yesss!! It is finally here. Funny though, I also watched the one in my bedroom before I went to bed and it did not have the message.


Is your bedroom HR10-250 connected to a phone line? That message appears after the DVR's regular phone call home.


----------



## Quake97

I got the 6.3 upgrade last night. I came home and noticed a message saying that the 6.3 update will be coming soon and to make sure I have a phone line plugged in. I went into the Phone Settings and saw it was pending restart. So, I restarted it and the screen said it could take up to an hour to install, but it took less than 20 minutes.

All seems good so far. The folders are nice, but the guide isn't that much faster. It's definitely better, but nothing like the regular DirecTV recevier I have in the bedroom. Anyway, I'm getting my HR20 install on Monday, so the update doesn't mean much to me other than I can say it has it when I put the HR10 up on eBay. 

Joe


----------



## Marino13

litzdog911 said:


> Is your bedroom HR10-250 connected to a phone line? That message appears after the DVR's regular phone call home.


Yes, it is. I have received the message on all three now. I guess they were just spaced out.


----------



## longshot

I received trhe message 3 days ago but havent got the upgrade yet  and yes I have a phone line connected.


----------



## JLucPicard

longshot said:


> I received trhe message 3 days ago but havent got the upgrade yet  and yes I have a phone line connected.


As did I (although the first one may have actually been 4 days ago), and in my mind, October 4th is about 4 days away. If it hasn't updated by the 7th, then I'll start to wonder about it. Until then, it will happen when it happens.


----------



## puffnstuff

called about the upgrade and was told by 
october 14 asked why it got pushed back and got no answer


----------



## JB3

Still seems to be some number of folks reporting DD issues since getting 6.3a. So my phone line is unplugged for now. Seems like about 50% of folks responding to polls on the issue report problems, but that could be squewed by plain old human nature....only complain if it's broken. 

Does anyone (Earl?) with D* contacts know how wide spread this is and if there will be a 6.3b to fix?


----------



## Wolffpack

JB3 said:


> Still seems to be some number of folks reporting DD issues since getting 6.3a. So my phone line is unplugged for now. Seems like about 50% of folks responding to polls on the issue report problems, but that could be squewed by plain old human nature....only complain if it's broken.
> 
> Does anyone (Earl?) with D* contacts know how wide spread this is and if there will be a 6.3b to fix?


Of the polls I've seen at DBD and TCF the one with the most voters only had 53. And of that it was about 50/50. Not a very good sample size. I have two units and no audio problems.


----------



## Vinny

puffnstuff said:


> called about the upgrade and was told by
> october 14 asked why it got pushed back and got no answer


*I thought I was receiving the upgrade because the red light was on when I woke up this morning. I made the daily call....and nothing. Still version 3.1. I don't know why the light was on for hours; but it's off now.*


----------



## jaybee

I got the upgrade last week and didn't notice until last night that I had audio dropouts watching the Simpsons on my Fox station. I just don't watch that channel very often.


----------



## JB3

Wolffpack said:


> Of the polls I've seen at DBD and TCF the one with the most voters only had 53. And of that it was about 50/50. Not a very good sample size. I have two units and no audio problems.


I agree. That's a small sample size. Yet, I'm leaning on the side of caution at this point and the phone line is unplugged and will probably stay unplugged for a while. I'll wait and see if we get any more meaningful numbers inthe polls.

Right now for me, slow is better than broken.


----------



## sshams95

I have a wireless jack for my unit since I have Vonage. No issues with the daily call until 9/19, which is the last successful attempt. It hasn't made a successful call since and I checked the jack to see if it was working, and it was. My guess was that they stopped the call because of the known issues of the 6.3 download. But now, I'm not sure....anyone else have this?


----------



## Jeremy W

sshams95 said:


> My guess was that they stopped the call because of the known issues of the 6.3 download.


Nah, they wouldn't do that.


----------



## Newshawk

I got the 6.3a upgrade last night. Everything looks good, but I don't use HDMI or optical audio so I can't verify that. 

I do have one question... does the 6.3 upgrade support the undocumented backdoors as 6.2 does? I'm interested in having the program info display in the Now Playing list. It works on my Philips DSR704.


----------



## stroh

Newshawk said:


> I got the 6.3a upgrade last night. Everything looks good, but I don't use HDMI or optical audio so I can't verify that.
> 
> I do have one question... does the 6.3 upgrade support the undocumented backdoors as 6.2 does? I'm interested in having the program info display in the Now Playing list. It works on my Philips DSR704.


I hope it does, that is one of the things I miss on the HDVR2. What is the code? When I get 6.3 I'll give it a try.


----------



## Wolffpack

Newshawk said:


> I got the 6.3a upgrade last night. Everything looks good, but I don't use HDMI or optical audio so I can't verify that.
> 
> I do have one question... does the 6.3 upgrade support the undocumented backdoors as 6.2 does? I'm interested in having the program info display in the Now Playing list. It works on my Philips DSR704.


Backdoors are available on 6.3 and 6.3a. Look over to DBD for the specifics.


----------



## newsposter

oct 4 and nothing


----------



## wipeout

Me too. One has gotten it and one has not.


----------



## Fyr guy

Here's a stoopid noob question... are there supposed to be actual "folders" on the to do screen or just nestled within a main title which is what I get?


----------



## Jeremy W

Fyr guy said:


> Here's a stoopid noob question... are there supposed to be actual "folders" on the to do screen or just nestled within a main title which is what I get?


No, there aren't actual "folders" it's just a nested list.


----------



## captain_video

You'll only get folders in the Now Playing list, not the To Do list.


----------



## Newshawk

Wolffpack said:


> Backdoors are available on 6.3 and 6.3a. Look over to DBD for the specifics.


OK, you got me... what's DBD? PM me if you need to.


----------



## Jeremy W

Newshawk said:


> OK, you got me... what's DBD? PM me if you need to.


http://www.dealdatabase.com


----------



## newsposter

so maybe the rumor of oct 19 has some merit?


----------



## captain_video

If DTV has received enough complaints about the audio dropouts with 6.3a I would think they'd have to address it sooner or later. I'm hoping they have another update in the works to fix the problem that is causing the delay of the 6.3a rollout to the remaining HDTivos.


----------



## rod456

newsposter said:


> so maybe the rumor of oct 19 has some merit?


Just got off the phone with D, they said everyone would have the upgrade by Oct. 19. I ask if they could force an upgrade and she said no that I would just need to wait and force a call each day to check for the upgrade.


----------



## Wolffpack

So what are they saying about the 6.3/6.3a audio dropouts? Earl, not sure if you look way over hear, but is DTV aware that there is a problem? Should we be expecting a 6.3b?


----------



## birddog

I got the update last night. I have only had the TV on for 30 minutes tonight, so I don't have much input yet. But.....while watching TV a few minutes ago, the screen locked up, it turned green static, and there was a loud constant tone. Nothing on the remote would work but the volume. I unplugged the receiver andlet it sit for a minute. PLugged it back in and it seems fine....for now.


----------



## Wolffpack

Newshawk said:


> OK, you got me... what's DBD? PM me if you need to.


Thanks Jeremy for the fill in the DBD/DDB reference. Typing while not thinking. That's what you get.


----------



## Jeremy W

Wolffpack said:


> Thanks Jeremy for the fill in the DBD/DDB reference. Typing while not thinking. That's what you get.


Not a problem.


----------

